# Beastie's Bar Bash



## wakkatoo (1/8/12)

Well, you did dob yourself in mate! 
So here is the details for the next one (so far):
DATE: 20th October 
TIME: tba
LOCATION: Somewhere in Enfield. 


The rest I leave to Beastie to fill in. 
Ill be there, hopefully with a better version of my ESB, or possibly a Belgian pale or blonde. Been busy brewing up a storm recently, got a bit of a selection to choose from (although one was a RIS put away for at least 12 months).


----------



## vic45 (2/9/12)

Just realized how close this is  

I will be there Beastie. I will brew something for one Handpump so will have one spare if anyone wants to use it.
I'll bring a keg of American Amber as well. Hate to dehydrate.


----------



## Beastie (5/9/12)

Just realised that too. Thought I had better have some input here. 

Alll welcome to stay/camp. Not sure how much dry area there will be for caravans if require but we should be able to work something out.

We are not overly stocked with outside chairs so if you can bring your own that would be a good help.

Not sure what beer I will have, I had one of those **** it moments and changed the recipe on the spur of the moment. 

As seems to be the convention, I will email the address closes to the date, 

Kick off about 6 pm.


----------



## Lecterfan (5/9/12)

Beastie said:


> Thought I had better have some input here.


 :lol: 

I'm going to try my damndest to get there. I probably won't have done much in the way of brewing between now and then, but I have a couple of kolschs and a Belgian Pale that are verging on drinkable and should be closer to the mark by the time the event actualises.

Seems to me I get everything right and then **** up the carbonation, or the carbonation is spot on in an otherwise average beer. Ah well.

The riggwelter-styled ale continues to improve, but I doubt there will be any left of that in another few weeks...it is too easy to drink.


----------



## wakkatoo (5/9/12)

Lecterfan said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm going to try my damndest to get there. I probably won't have done much in the way of brewing between now and then, but I have a couple of kolschs and a Belgian Pale that are verging on drinkable and should be closer to the mark by the time the event actualises.
> 
> ...



Happy to give you a lift mate. 
I'll have a choice of a Belgian blonde, apa or American brown. Will see what I have by then.


----------



## pommie_granite (21/9/12)

Should be all good for your meet up Beastie - i will have a saison, perhaps some remainder of a DrS golden with rye and maybe repeat of a (also DrS) landlord clone that i brought to the last meet up a bit early but turned out to be a good drop (might be a bit green this time around too).

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Lecterfan (5/10/12)

Is anyone going out and then coming back to town that night...or back to Buninyong or anything? I doubt I can stay the night but am keen to come out for a couple of hours...


----------



## mesa99 (10/10/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Is anyone going out and then coming back to town that night...or back to Buninyong or anything? I doubt I can stay the night but am keen to come out for a couple of hours...



I won't be crashing, then again I have no idea of how I will get out there and back. I can't get a pick-up for obvious reasons. Depending on time, I may be able to get dropped off. Dunno really, need to ask the boss. To be honest, have been pretty busy house hunting.

Haven't brewed a lot of late, but my harvest aussie ale has turned out a bloody ripper. 300g of dry POR harvested in march, that's it. It's bloody clear too. Can't believe my luck really. Maybe there will still be some on the 20th .

M.


----------



## herbo (10/10/12)

Sorry guys.

I have a long ago scheduled fishing trip starting from the 18th of October. Won't be able to get to beastie's bash.  
Will be at tamboon inlet slaying the bream and flathead!

Might have some beer for you to try though. Will see what I can rustle up and deliver.

Hey lectar, I still owe you a couple of bottles of the British summer ale thing that I brewed up. Will be in touch


----------



## wakkatoo (10/10/12)

I'll be there. Will have an ok Belgian blonde, maybe american brown if I ever keg the damn thing! Also have an apa on tap I'm loving atm, not sure if it will last till then! 
Will be sleeping in the swag, so happy to offer a lift there/back if it's needed. Just won't be driving that night. 
What do we need to bring beastie??


----------



## Beastie (11/10/12)

herbo said:


> Sorry guys.
> 
> I have a long ago scheduled fishing trip starting from the 18th of October. Won't be able to get to beastie's bash.
> Will be at tamboon inlet slaying the bream and flathead!
> ...


You really should do the decent thing and cancel Herbo, Fishing trip, what you thinking about. Ha  

Who ever is coming could you please email me or let me know and I will email my address next week. 

Clive.


----------



## Lecterfan (11/10/12)

wakkatoo said:


> Will be sleeping in the swag, so happy to offer a lift there/back if it's needed.


Ys I'm tentatively holding on to your offer of a lift there...I will let you know over the weekend...I'm sure we could pick up Mesa on the way.



mesa99 said:


> I won't be crashing, then again I have no idea of how I will get out there and back.



If I can arrange a lift back then I'm pretty sure we can drop you off also... but it will be a little bit out of our way so it will mean beer as payment.


----------



## Beastie (11/10/12)

I Have no problem with picking people up from Ballarat. But I cant take you home.


----------



## vic45 (18/10/12)

Heard on the radio today that the Beaufort show has a home brew competition on Nov. 18. 
Wont be BJCP of course, but still be a bit of fun. Don't know about categories/prizes etc.

Apologies for off topic Beastie


----------



## mesa99 (20/10/12)

I think I will end up driving myself or leaving my motorbike there and graciously accepting a lift back into town with Lecterfan.

Either way, I'll hope to be out there after 7pm with a RAFFLE in tow.


:beerbang:


----------



## Lecterfan (20/10/12)

Thanks Beastie - great tucker and hospitality (I almost licked the plate after eating all that lamb).

Thanks Wakka for getting me there and Mesa99 for getting me back.

Thanks to Billygoat for helping me win a raffle by forming a syndicate hahaha.

Now, I need to buy a kilo of first gold asap....I'd forgotten how much I love that hop!!!


----------



## mesa99 (21/10/12)

Thanks Beastie. Great to see everyone, only sorry I had to leave early.



Lecterfan said:


> Now, I need to buy a kilo of first gold asap....I'd forgotten how much I love that hop!!!



I'll go 100g of that if there is room in a split.


----------



## wakkatoo (22/10/12)

Cheers Beastie, had a great time. Those lamb rolls were awesome.

Nice to win the raffle again, and no, I'm not sharing  


Some ideas floated around for the next few meet-ups include:

A sunday sesh and Lecterfans,

A pizza night at my place (give the soon-to-be installed pizza oven a work out). I'd also make this one a BAR swap.

A fishing trip down Apollo Bay

A trip to Berwick to trash visit Pommie Granites place

And of course the Beer festival in January, which I'm still waiting on more details about. 

Lots to think about and fantastic our little 'club' is ticking along nicely....


----------



## billygoat (22/10/12)

Cheers Beastie,
Really enjoyed the night.
Nice IPA on the pump as well.


----------



## herbo (25/10/12)

wakkatoo said:


> A fishing trip down Apollo Bay



Yes, I have a boat and can procure some reliable Gummy Shark marks!


----------



## Muscovy_333 (25/10/12)

Let me know if you go to Pommie's joint in Berwick. I didn't get to finish my story about a dark stormy night and would relish the opportunity...Not far from my place (well, closer than Ballarat anyway)


----------



## pommie_granite (31/10/12)

wakkatoo said:


> Cheers Beastie, had a great time. Those lamb rolls were awesome.
> 
> Nice to win the raffle again, and no, I'm not sharing
> 
> ...



Beastie, cheers for a great evening mate. I think I left my glass there, (it says Hawaii West on it) if so could you keep hold til next time we catch up?

As for next meet, I am up for getting you boys round here to the Rancho Relaxo. Should we look at doing something pre Xmas? Then beer fest in Jan and then perhaps after that sort out the fishing trip for perhaps march? I'm pretty flexible, apart from being away to UK from Xmas to mid Jan.


----------



## Lecterfan (31/10/12)

On a personal note, it's highly unlikely that I'll be able to get to your place for an overnighter until the weather cools down again PG...looking at Autumn next year probably.

I threw around Sunday 9th December as an old fashioned 'lunchtime to stumps' at mine as a possibility also - the overnighters are fun but they are also restrictive in their own way. I thought the possibility of a genteel arvo like we used to do might be more suitable in the pre-xmas insanity.

If we do this I reckon I'll knock out a brew on the day also. 

We also need to instigate a 'pay at the door' arrangement if expectations of tucker remain high. Mine would be more a 'there's the bbq, cook what you bought' type thing so no charge.

Anyway, whatever everyone goes for is fine with me, but my offer is now 'official'.


----------



## herbo (31/10/12)

Lecterfan said:


> I threw around Sunday 9th December as an old fashioned 'lunchtime to stumps' at mine as a possibility also - the overnighters are fun but they are also restrictive in their own way. I thought the possibility of a genteel arvo like we used to do might be more suitable in the pre-xmas insanity.



Oh no. I have something already booked that weekend! I'll be out at Meredith.

My timing has been bad lately


----------



## Lecterfan (31/10/12)

herbo said:


> Oh no. I have something already booked that weekend! I'll be out at Meredith.
> 
> My timing has been bad lately



haha - Meredith is a bit early this year! It's usually on my birthday which is the following weekend.

What about Saturday the 8th but still a day time thing?

Saturday 15th? Sunday 16th?

Wait and see what everyone reckons...be good to see you again though big fella!!! Get me around for a brewday, I have some questions to ask you about your double batches...


----------



## herbo (31/10/12)

Lecterfan said:


> haha - Meredith is a bit early this year! It's usually on my birthday which is the following weekend.
> 
> What about Saturday the 8th but still a day time thing?
> 
> ...



Meredith on that whole weekend. I have leave pass organised already.

15th or 16th looks ok for me, but don't change just for my sake!


----------



## wakkatoo (31/10/12)

any sunday arvo in december (before xmas) suits me. Saturdays become a little more tricky - I'm booked out on the 1st and 15th. 

Herbo - I'm nominating you in charge of the fishing trip  :lol:

edit: Lecterfan, did you want to start a new thread, or just keep going on this one?


----------



## Lecterfan (1/11/12)

...I'll start another soon, I'll just wait to see if anyone else comments with preferences/options of any sort...(i.e. if everyone wants to go to the coast or to PGs etc).


----------



## pommie_granite (6/11/12)

Lecterfan said:


> haha - Meredith is a bit early this year! It's usually on my birthday which is the following weekend.
> 
> What about Saturday the 8th but still a day time thing?
> 
> ...



Happy to do a switcheroo and do yours LF pre xmas and then mine sometime later - however sunday afternoons arent great for me to be beering it up in Ballarat. A saturday would work though if that works for you guys.....


----------

